
Show HN: Open source guide for avg Joe to gain back his privacy - surfcoderepeat
https://becominganonymous.com/
======
surfcoderepeat
This is not geared towards privacy experts but for avg internet user that
might do some of the things mentioned and get him more interested and find out
more about how they can have their privacy back.. here's the code if you want
to contribute
[https://github.com/surfer77/becominganonymous.com](https://github.com/surfer77/becominganonymous.com)

